# Failure to Feed



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

Failure to Feed is a malfunction in a pistol where the fresh round from the magazine does not feed properly into the chamber. This usually happens because either the magazine isn't seated in the gun properly, and rarely when the gun is out of battery (i.e. the slide has not come all the way forward after going into recoil after a shot has been fired). To fix this malfunction, tap bottom of the magazine firmly to ensure that it's seated in the magazine well properly, and rack the slide to ensure that it goes back into battery.


This method is popularly known as the "Tap & Rack", and is also used to fix a Failure to Fire. 


Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Waking up in the morning with a large cat sitting on your chest staring at you is another type of failure to feed.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Another possible cause for failure to feed: A factory round that is out of spec - bulged, case too large. Happens occasionally. Note: Sometimes a shooter will try to fix this by hitting the back of the slide. if the round is out of spec, this only makes it worse, jamming the round deeper into the chamber. How do I know? As a beginning shooter, I did this. Took a lot of work & a lot of lube to eject the round.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

rustygun said:


> Waking up in the morning with a large cat sitting on your chest staring at you is another type of failure to feed.


Or waking up to a "thumping" on the side of your bed & opening your eyes & your Lab's nose is one inch from your nose. His chin is plastered on the bed & he's staring at you.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I used to get many of them when I came home late !!!


----------



## insman1132 (May 13, 2016)

Another failure to feed can be ??


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

ARMARIN said:


> ...This method is popularly known as the "Tap & Rack", and is also used to fix a Failure to Fire...



More properly, it's called "Tap, Rack, Bang."
The final act in this particular entertainment is the firing of the next shot, to prove proper function.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

My semi auto's don't feed SWC bullets very well. I use FMJ ammo and some HP's but no SWC's.






This ammo doesn't work well in my Glock 21. Tap, Rack, Bang! Repeat!? wtheck!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

FTF? my horse Smokey will come up to the door and bang on it for food. He opens his stall door when I'm not there to feed him on HIS schedule! FTF?


----------

